# Hitachi HD Upgrade Acoustics



## PhatJD (Aug 8, 2006)

I just finished upgrading the HD Tivo to the 1 TB Htachi Deskstar HD. Everything went well except I did notice that it runs pretty loud when accessed. I saw that there is an acoustics option via the Hitachi Feature Tool software where if changed to 128 could fix that. 

My question is...I had to connect the Hitachi SATA drive via USB to my pc because it's all IDE. Is there any way to change the acoustic settings with this set up? I tried earlier and the drive was not recognized most likely because it wasn't internal. 

Thanks


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

You could get an IDE->SATA converter. That's actually what I use to set the AAM on SATA drives, because for some reason the SATA PCI card we use isn't recognized by the Hitachi DFT.


----------



## PhatJD (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Flatcurve. Are there any that you would recommend? I looked at newegg and monoprice and a lot of them got poor reviews.


----------



## dtphonehome (Dec 26, 2006)

flatcurve said:


> You could get an IDE->SATA converter. That's actually what I use to set the AAM on SATA drives, because for some reason the SATA PCI card we use isn't recognized by the Hitachi DFT.


I'm using a SATA->IDE converter, and it's not working...the Hitachi tool doesn't see the IDE drive!


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

dtphonehome said:


> I'm using a SATA->IDE converter, and it's not working...the Hitachi tool doesn't see the IDE drive!


Then it's probably the particular adapter you're using, or your PC. I only have experience with the Rosewill adapters, and they work fine for me. Are you trying to configure an AAM compatible drive?


----------



## dtphonehome (Dec 26, 2006)

flatcurve said:


> Then it's probably the particular adapter you're using, or your PC. I only have experience with the Rosewill adapters, and they work fine for me. Are you trying to configure an AAM compatible drive?


It could be the adaptor, as it's a super-cheap chinese brand. I know that others have used this PC (Dell Inspiron 530) to do this. The drive is AAM compatible. Your Rosewill allows you to connect the IDE drive to a SATA motherboard, and the Hitachi tool sees it?


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

dtphonehome said:


> It could be the adaptor, as it's a super-cheap chinese brand. I know that others have used this PC (Dell Inspiron 530) to do this. The drive is AAM compatible. Your Rosewill allows you to connect the IDE drive to a SATA motherboard, and the Hitachi tool sees it?


Actually, I do it the other way around. I'm connecting a SATA drive to the IDE chain using the adapter. There's no onboard SATA with the PC I'm using to do this.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Actually, the IDE --> SATA we use is an addonics; the SATA cards we use for programming drives (the one flatcurve mentioned) is a Rosewill.

Lou


----------



## dtphonehome (Dec 26, 2006)

I decided to just order a PCI IDE controller card so I have a couple IDE ports to work with. All these workarounds aren't working for me. It cost $13.


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

I sure hope you meant you bought a PCI SATA card.


----------

